# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Oct 11th



## Eric (Sep 20, 2015)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Oct 11th

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Oct 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only.


----------



## SkiptoothBomber (Sep 20, 2015)

The Western Flyer will come out and play.


----------



## SkiptoothBomber (Sep 20, 2015)

SkiptoothBomber said:


> The Western Flyer will come out and play.




Well, don't know how to edit posts yet.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 20, 2015)

Sweet !!,   it's locked in my calendar with a reminder-  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Rides on Sunday....*

Bump to remind Mike he said he was going to the next ride...
Riverside was Sat. night then...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Bump to remind Mike he said he was going to the next ride...
> Riverside was Sat. night then...




I'll be there...(I hope).


----------



## Eric (Oct 1, 2015)

I am planning the route this week and it is going to be special, just for you Mike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2015)

Eric said:


> I am planning the route this week and it is going to be special, just for you Mike.




Does it include a watering hole?


----------



## Eric (Oct 2, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Does it include a watering hole?




Oh yes it does.


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2015)

Watering hole / Brewery?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2015)

Eric said:


> Oh yes it does.





Sounds like my kind of ride. See you there.


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2015)

going to make it mike, the weather will be more like the Monrovia ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2015)

Might have to make a couple stops for "refreshments" to cool off


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2015)

Crap, I just realized that the Riverside Ride is on the same day!


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2015)

Yea, you guys keep changing times & days now no more evening rides, whats up with that?


----------



## Eric (Oct 10, 2015)

Since it is going to be so hot tomorrow, I may decrease the miles and increase the refreshment stops.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2015)

10 to 1 Mike dont make it! Ha! Have fun tomorrow guys! We are also riding tomorrow! Your Charlotte Brethren will be riding with you in spirit! Ride on!


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2015)

Hear that Mike, now there taking bets on you, this could pay my gas but schwinndoggy asleep by now, damm eastern time


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2015)

Great ride today. See you next month!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Great ride great turnout fun time had by all....


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2015)

Good turnout, great ride!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 11, 2015)

Great day in Orange!


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 11, 2015)

Great turn out.  Thanks again for all those who helped me with the flat tire and problems.


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 11, 2015)

Riding a 24" .......





After riding only 1 block..........


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 11, 2015)

a few more snaps


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2015)

I see some very nice middleweights in the bunch. Who's babe owns that beautiful Red Corvette?


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 11, 2015)

View attachment 242615


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 11, 2015)

This seat is a work of art !!!!

View attachment 242618


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Riding a 24" .......
> After riding only 1 block....



A$$. It was like 102°!


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> A$$. It was like 102°!




Don't exaggerate....   OH, and thanks for posing on the grass  

View attachment 242620


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 11, 2015)

View attachment 242621


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey Dave. You might be suffering from heatstroke. Most of your pics ain't working.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## SkiptoothBomber (Oct 12, 2015)

Great ride guys. I particularly enjoyed visiting the schools I got kicked out of. haha


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 12, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey Dave. You might be suffering from heatstroke. Most of your pics ain't working.




Nothing of mine works.....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 12, 2015)

What 's up with the photos , can't see them?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Nothing of mine works.....




You poor SOB...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey Dave. You might be suffering from heatstroke. Most of your pics ain't working.




Couple more pics from the ride home…








Riding into the headwind from the beach keeps it below triple digits.


----------

